# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: خطاي 502 در حين اتصال به يك سايت

## Ghanian

به نام خدا
سلام بر شما
من به تازگي ويندوز 7 روي رايانه خودم نصب كرده ام. موقع اتصال به بعضي سايتها مثل kaspersky.com با نرم افزار IE خطاي 502 را مي بينم:
* 
502 - Web server received an invalid response while acting as a gateway or proxy server.

There is a problem with the page you are looking for, and it cannot be displayed. When the Web server (while acting as a gateway or proxy) contacted the upstream content server, it received an invalid response from the content server.
* 
اگر از گوگل كروم براي اتصال به سايت مذكور استفاده كنم، با اين خطا مواجه نمي شوم.
نكته ديگري كه شايد با مطلب فوق مرتبط باشد، اينكه موقع اتصال به سايت براي فعال شدن trial version، نرم افزار kaspersky قفل ميكند و تنها چاره log off يا راه اندازي مجدد ويندوز است.
ويندوز من 7 با سرويس پك 1 است و نحوه اتصال هم استفاده از پروكسي Isa Server 2004 است.
صورت مساله اصلي من، راه اندازي نسخه آزمايشي نرم افزار كسپرسكيست كه هنوز حل نشده است.
پيشاپيش از حسن توجهتان تشكر ميكنم. :لبخند:

----------

